# Fish jumping out of the tank



## Djoko Sauza (23 Jul 2017)

Hi guys, I see many of you don't have lids in your tanks. How do you stop your fish from jumping out of the tank?


----------



## Pinaki Pal (23 Jul 2017)

I   had   same  problem  in  my  planted  tank ...   Most  of  the  planted  tanks   i  have   seen  specially   the   ada , rimless   one  doesn't  have  any   cover ....

Normally   fish   will not  jump  until  n unless  they  r  spooked ...but  yes   in my  tank  i  had  casualty  which  i can  deny..... Thats   the reason   i    dont   keep     costly   fish  in my   show   planted  tanks ..... 



If  i  plan to  keep  costly  fish  then  definitely  my  tank will  have leads 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinaki Pal (23 Jul 2017)

Wanted  to   add....once  ur  tank  is  filled  with  plants   n  lush  green......fish  normally   wont  jump...

Please   find  below  my  tank...after  ut  matures   none  of  my  fishes  jumped  out  of it...they   prefer  to  hide  if  spooked .


 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djoko Sauza (23 Jul 2017)

It's not so much about the cost of replacing them (which would also be a bugger) but just killing fish for no reason would really put me off. 
Beautiful tank by the way!


----------



## Pinaki Pal (23 Jul 2017)

Yep   its   fustrating   ...i  feel  exactly    what  u r  saying....   


But  covering   a   tank  with   pressurized   co2   posses    greater   threat....if   covered   there   will  b  less    air  exchange     which  can b fatal   for  ur  fishes....   I  tried   adding   a  sleak   acralyc  cover   on my    planted  tank....fish   came  gasping  in  2  hours... luckily  i was at  home   to   check ....


 It  doesn't   mean  U  can't    have   cover   in  planted   tank ...   U  can   have    if  u  r   using   sump  

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djoko Sauza (23 Jul 2017)

Should work if you go low tech (as I plan to) but then kind of ruins the look of the rimless tank.

If only I could find a nice looking tank with a lid, none compares to the clear silicone!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (24 Jul 2017)

I think with sufficient plant coverage the fish fee safe enough when spooked to take cover in the plants, also good water quality can help stop fish from jumping, one theory is that fish / shrimp jump in search for better water.


----------



## zozo (24 Jul 2017)

Look closely at their over all behaivor and shape, maybe they have parasites.. Which is a common cause for a fish to flash, scratch and or jump..


----------



## Dominik_K (24 Jul 2017)

Hi,

in my opinion, jumping fish may have severall reasons:

1. (and most common) you have a* type of fish that tends to jump*, such as guppies (are they called like that in english?). Just use a cover if you want to keept them 
2. your *water chemistry is terribly wrong* (should almost never happen in a well maintained planted tank).
3. you give them a *scary situation by any kind* and no chance to hide in safety. That's a problem for a lot of people.

The third point should be considered from a lot of different angles. While humans obviously seem like a threat for a fish as small as a few cm, there might be other reasons.

In germany, the minimum tank size for different fish is a pretty controversial topic. Some of us (and I tend to be one of them) think for example, that neons (p.a.) feel uncomfortable within small tanks (60 cm or less in length) and tend show strange behaviour, i.e. jumping. Don't know if that ever happend, it's just an example that even the pure size of the tank might cause your fish to act weird.

Another point is overstocking. This is one I really have experience with. Fish in an overstocked tank seem to feel pressed and therefore leaving the tank. This happend to me and after reducing the amount of fish, it never happend again. But the leven of overstocking has to be crazy, at least in my experience.

There could be a lot more, but just to give you some things to think about. Since the time I keep my livestock in mostly oversized tanks without overstocking to hard (I still tend to overstock every tank by a few percent without major problems), I never had any problems with jumping fish. Not even my amano shrimp are evading and they are well known for doing so.


@Pinaki Pal : Whats the problem with a covered tank and CO2?  I covered my 60 cm Tank during could seasons to stop water evaporation and have never seen any issues even with about 30 ppm CO2. The only thing is, that there need to be any holes for air exchange and at least some room above the water for air to be in. And you need to adjust the CO2 a bit, because there is less of a need. I would be really interessted in the kind of problems you expierienced, because I don't see any. But it's never a mistake to learn, most likely there is something i missed


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (24 Jul 2017)

I use the stainless steel clips from ADA, cheaper versions are available. I put a glass lid on the tank but leave about a 20mm either side gap which helps with gas exchange and access for feeding, pipes and cables. This massively reduces chances of a fish jumping out of the tank but not totally. Up to press I have lost two fish an Otto and an Ember Tetra through leaping just through the gap left. I think the problem comes when they are sleeping, some fish tend to rest in corners so they know they are covered from two sides, back to the wall sort of strategy so they can't be crept up on from behind. Problem is if they get disturbed and panic they tend to shoot upwards especially if say the lights are off in the dark and someone comes in the room and puts a light on. 

The likes of corys will jump out of water to get a gulp of air and tend to try and do it as fast as possible from substrate to surface probably a defence mechanism from aerial predators (the longer they are at the surface the more chance they have of being seen) Covers are essential for corys, many times I've seen them dart to the surface and bang their heads on the lids, I've no doubt that they would have ended up on the floor if there was no lid on.


----------



## Pinaki Pal (24 Jul 2017)

Dominik_K said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> @Pinaki Pal : Whats the problem with a covered tank and CO2?  I covered my 60 cm Tank during could seasons to stop water evaporation and have never seen any issues even with about 30 ppm CO2. The only thing is, that there need to be any holes for air exchange and at least some room above the water for air to be in. And you need to adjust the CO2 a bit, because there is less of a need. I would be really interessted in the kind of problems you expierienced, because I don't see any. But it's never a mistake to learn, most likely there is something i missed



It Depends   on  what   type   of   cover   u  r  using...

If  u  use   nets  there   will  never   b  any problem  ...but   it  may b  an eye sore...

Perhaps   u  may  take a look at this  video by Dennis .. i  defuse  high  co2 in tank n rely   on  maximum   air exchange  to   gas out   excess...( 2nd  option  in  video ) ..u  always  can  ctrl co2  n  minimize  it  but   it  may  cause  fluctuations  in co2  level  resulting   BBA  n other algae 

 

I  used   an  acrylic sheet   ...it  looked  kool  but   stopped    air  circulation  almost completely...hence    fish  will  come   to  surface  showing  signs of  stress.... 

I  stopped   trying  for   cover   as  after few  instances  fish   never   tried to jump....  Now  a days  once  spooked   they   take  plants  cover ...  

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon nash (24 Jul 2017)

only times I had fish jump was high nitrite and hatchet fish did kamikaze every time I did water changes


----------

